# Constant Sharp cramps very low - 40 weeks + 1 - labour?



## Jayneypops

Hi,

I have been having period like cramps for the last 2 or 3 hours. They have woken me up and don't go away just fade a little then increase again several mins later?

This isn't how I expect contractions to feel as they are very low down and there isn't a tightening, just like bad menstrual cramps.

Is this a sign labour is starting? I havnt had my waters break or had a bloody show but have had 2 bowel movements.

Can anyone help??


----------



## Lizzie K

This is going to sound totally cliche, but you will know when it's labor. However, if you're worried, call your doctor. I know for me, the contractions were across my whole stomach, but every woman is different. Also, not having any show or water breaking doesn't really mean anything. Some women never have their water break during labor. Time the pains and call your doctor, that's the best thing to do.


----------



## Jayneypops

Thanks hun, well its been around 5 hours (from 2am - 7am roughly) and the pains have now eased a bit, although are still there. Ive managed to sleep a little in between but will be keeping a close eye on things today and taking it easy!

Although the pain has been constant, it has dulled and increased at intervals (I timed them at one point at the increased pain lasted 35 secs, and there was 10 mins inbetween)

Hope this IS the beginning of labour!


----------



## lozzy21

That's not true, I had no idea I was in labour, I just had constant back ache. I only went to hospital because my waters went two days before and the little madam did a poo. I was 9 cm. 

It could be the start of things or it could be nothing. Carry on your day as normal and see what happens.


----------



## Laucu

Sounds like it could be the latent phase of labour. That's how mine started with my first baby, but I didn't really realise until my waters broke (at which point the pain intensified and because very regular). 

Good luck!


----------



## Jayneypops

thank you! Still getting the pains but they are irregular still. Waters havnt broken though.

Hope things dont trail off


----------

